

Tachymetric Anti-Aircraft systems in WW2 - iamartnez
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qP_-WUMi-nw

======
iamartnez
More info:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kerrison_Predictor](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kerrison_Predictor)

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tachymetric_anti-
aircraft_fire_...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tachymetric_anti-
aircraft_fire_control_system)

